
HipsterNews - DesignerNews theme for HackerNews - cwhitaker01
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hipsternews/midnccdcbhikpniledkdhojbhdnkkkdb
======
habosa
I use HNES (Hacker News Extension Suite) and it's awesome.

Here's the GitHub link: <https://github.com/etcet/HNES>

etcet is awesome about contributions, I added a big feature and he merged my
pull request within hours.

On top of making HN look way-more-awesomer, it also adds features like comment
collapsing (best thing ever), inline comment reply, and more.

If you're a Hacker News user on Chrome, definitely check it out.

~~~
gav
Another option is Georgify:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi)

I've been using it for well over a year without problems.

~~~
deevus
I am using Georgify as well. I love it :)

------
mmilo
Hey guys, thanks for the feedback. I put this together over a couple of
evenings so it’s still a work in progress. I’ll try and address any feedback
you guys have so I appreciate you taking the time to share it with me.

\- Only in Chrome for now as their extensions framework seemed the easiest to
get up and running with. Happy to add others if there’s actual demand for it.

\- Clicking on the HN logo should take you to the HN root and not the YC root.
I’ll have to look into why this is occurring. In the interim try updating your
extension, it should be v.0.3

\- Will address the button hiding issue ASAP * this is now fixed

------
SeoxyS
My Hacker News looks like this:

<http://cl.ly/image/1e061p3Q2U0U> <http://cl.ly/image/0B1s3m1R1b1Y>

I'm using a custom stylesheet, which you can find here:

<https://gist.github.com/kballenegger/5022493>

\--

I forked this from something somebody posted here a while ago, but I cannot
remember it. If anybody knows the source, I'd be more than happy to throw a
comment in there for credit.

~~~
donjo
It looks sort of similar to this:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

But maybe that extension spawned from whatever you had seen.

------
Surio
Not a Chrome user (poor font rendering on my m/c).

If you released it as a usertyle in userstyles.org, that would have been truly
browser agnostic. The Stylish extension makes it possible to then use it on
pretty much all browsers:

I use Georgify with Solarised (light) and comfy Helvetica together in all my
browsers (Seamonkey/Firefox, Opera, Maxthon) for reading HN.

In my view, this is a much more memory friendly approach for Chrome users
also, since there is no need for yet-another extension specific to one site.
All they would need is the Stylish extension (which can be used to customise
Google, Wikipedia, and a lot other sites).

Just my two coins.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah valid criticism. The biggest issue is that the HTML for HN is almost
devoid of any semantic markup. This means I’m reliant on a little bit of JS to
differentiate between different pages in order to achieve the desired look.

~~~
Surio
Hmmm, I see.

In this case, we simply move from userstyles.org to userscripts.org ;-) There
is grease monkey, tamper monkey & violent monkey which essentially allows
various customisable JS codes tailored to various different sites. Like
userstyles/Stylish, userscripts/greasemonkey is supported by every browser out
there in some form or another.

Still, I forgot to mention earlier. Your screenshot looked good. :-)

------
peterkelly
Might want to post a link to a web page that actually contains some info about
whatever this is. On my iPad all I see is a Chrome web store "Sorry, your
operating system is not supported".

I understand that whatever app the link is about may not actually _run_ on the
iPad, but I should at be able to read about it in case it's something I want
to use when I get back to my desktop system.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
I like this one more.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

Reasons:

    
    
      Commenting is not broken
      No eye attracting solid blocks of color taking attention away from the text.
      Works better with zoomed in.

~~~
mmilo
The link appears to be broken. Happy to check it out, also I have just fixed
up commenting, sorry about that.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Hey I fixed the link. I think your skin def looks better than the default HN
skin. You should pay some attention to how it adapts to different levels of
zoom though. I really prefer the one I linked for this reason. Things like
inline replies and tagging are just nice extras.

~~~
mmilo
I can’t really claim any credit for the design. I simply wanted to recreate
the look of <https://news.layervault.com/> which I really like so all credit
for that should go to @Allan

As for the zooming, that should technically work as is, unless there’s
something I missed. Let me know if there any particular pages that are looking
wonky.

------
PavlovsCat
Here's mine:

.comhead { color: #777; }

.subtext { background: #f8f8f8; border-radius: 4px; color: #888; font-size:
60%; text-align: right; width: 90%; }

.subtext a:visited { color: #a00; }

.title { font-size: 120%; padding: 4px 12px; text-shadow: 1px 1px 1px #ccc; }

.title a { line-height: 90%; }

a { color: #008 !important; }

a:hover { color: #00f !important; }

a:visited { color: #c44 !important; } a:visited:hover { color: #f00
!important; }

span.pagetop a { color: #000 !important; } span.pagetop a:hover { color: #ff0
!important; }

body > center > table { background: #f0f0f0; width: 100%; }

span.comment { display: inline-block; width: 800px; }

table { border-spacing: 0; margin: -1px; padding: 0; }

td { padding: 0; }

td.default { background: #fcfcfc; border: 1px solid #444; border-radius: 2px
4px 4px 4px; box-shadow: 1px 1px 6px -2px #444; padding: 10px 20px 20px 15px;
}

textarea { height: 20em; width: 1000px; }

~~~
vacipr
I really dig the way comments are displayed.Great idea.

------
i386
Here's what my HN looks like <http://cl.ly/image/080p02233E3O>
<https://gist.github.com/i386/4949727>

------
softbuilder
This isn't helping me when I wget the front page of HN and email it to myself.

------
mmilo
Hey folks, apologies for the commenting issue. I have updated and resolved
this now. You can update your extension to 0.4 in the extension manager and
comments should work now.

~~~
reustle
Another note, both down and up vote arrows point up:
<http://i.imgur.com/sVdi10q.png>

Nice job though!

------
hunvreus
Pretty incomplete at this stage: lots of broken layouts, parts of the original
HN theme showing up in odd places. Nice stuff though, I definitely found the
Designer News' design to be interesting. However, after using this theme I
feel like the current design provides a pretty nice density that I've grown
accustomed to.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah a few friends have mentioned they like the density, which is very
reasonable. I personally find it easier to scan when content is more spaced
out, but I may just include a settings page that will let you change layout
density to your taste.

Also apologies for the things that are still broken, my original post on
DesignerNews mentioned that it’s still a work in progress and I didn’t expect
this many folks to take notice of it so quickly.

~~~
hunvreus
No worries: I think HN could use a bit of a clean up. Thanks for sharing.

------
grey-area
Down arrows are broken, they appear as up arrows for me. The HTML is probably
not easy to parse as there are no classes, but it's like the up arrows but
with 'down' instead of 'up' in both id and href.

Also, the edit form is broken for comments and arrows appear beside all the
links - they are being treated as upvotes I assume.

~~~
mmilo
Hey grey-area, yeah I’m yet to fix all these up. Truth be told my karma count
is a little low so I wasn’t even aware of the down vote links. Will amend.

------
msutherl
I must say, the choice of Verdana for the body-text is a bit weird and clashes
with the Helvetica in the meta-text. I would stick to Helvetica like Designer
News.

Actually, scratch that. Designer News uses Helvetica Neue. Don't believe the
hype, Helvetica Neue renders like crap on-screen. Arial all the way at sizes
under 16px.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah was meant to be Helvetica, will fix this :)

------
bjourne
Looks like everyone has their own hn design. :) Here is mine:
[https://github.com/bjourne/readable-
userstyles/blob/master/h...](https://github.com/bjourne/readable-
userstyles/blob/master/hackernews.css) It's a user stylesheet so you need the
Stylish plugin to use it.

------
andrewmunsell
It looks ok, but the HN logo goes to the main YCombinator page and not the
main news page... And you can't comment at all because the button gets hidden
when you try and click on it.

------
arthurquerou
It's really good, the only thing about it is the fact that the points are not
displayed near the username. Thanks a lot for this extension ;)

~~~
mmilo
Yeah it’s one of the things I intend on fixing up. I literally spent two
evenings on this so there’s a bunch of things that need work but I thought it
was good enough for other folks to try out.

------
mwilcox
Off-topic but this is the first I've heard of DesignerNews. Anyone have an
invite? There's no way to apply for one on the site.

~~~
weslly
You can find some people giving them on twitter:
<https://twitter.com/search?q=%23DesignerNews>

~~~
Surio
What if one is not on twitter? Are there email invites available, _a la_
lobste.rs ?

------
weslly
The downvoting icon is wrong: <http://cl.ly/image/111r3V1A0W0r>

~~~
Rinum
There's a downvoting icon? I only see one up arrow. You must be special.

~~~
weslly
You should have at least 500 points of karma to see it.

~~~
mikegirouard
It was a little higher for me. I only was granted when I crossed 520 or so.

------
fidz
I love the design. But, it would be better if the author also attach the
source code on the Github : )

------
ivzar
I believe in the potential of this, keep up the great work, and I look forward
to updates :)

------
panacea
Only works in Chrome? Do not want.

------
elclanrs
I like it but it doesn't let me comment when clicking "add comment", I had to
uninstall.

~~~
mmilo
I fixed this up now, really sorry about that

------
zethus
Hurray for no confusing icons w/o alt-text like DN has!

------
kellysutton
This is cool. Thanks for putting this together!

~~~
mmilo
Hey Kelly, no problem. Thanks for building Designer News in the first place,
it’s awesome!

------
sauravt
Is it open source ?

~~~
mmilo
No reason it couldn’t be. I’ll do some code-tidying and put up a git repo for
it.

~~~
fidz
I will wait for the github repo : )

